# books on ipod touch



## jackt70 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if there was a free app to read ebooks on ipod touch.
I already own many ebooks and just want read them for free.
Thank you

Jack


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a Free App by Apple.

App Store - iBooks


----------



## jackt70 (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you
I ve got ibooks app running and can read pdf's. I cant read epub files, they load into my itunes books. My ibooks app does not recognize them, even after syncing.
Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should work, this site below says it supports epub Books.

Also make sure you are syncing your books to your ipod.

Apple’s iPad will support the ePub eBook format.


----------

